# Messed up the registry I think



## tammy90 (Nov 21, 2016)

hey everyone,

I had a minor issue where the sound icon did not appear in the bottom of the screen, so I searched a bit online and found a solution on sevenforum the offical win7 forum. The solution was basically a fix through a registry file.

I downloaded it but for precaution I made an export of my registry and saved it before hand just incase. I added the fix to my registry and restarted my pc. 

The next thing was that after the restart nothing happened so I thought the fix didn't work and decided to put my registry back to the way it was. I open regedit and imported the saved registry file before the change. The registry seemed to be loading the original when a notification came up saying you don’t have enough privileges or the system is using it.

Basically a minute later the screen flickered for a minute or so ... and I forced shut down my pc .
Now windows isn’t even loading at all.
Any help is appreciated.


PSI am using my linux system on the same pc but I cant access the windows partition .


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you can't browse the Windows partition from the Linux system, then there is some kind of failure. Is Windows on a separate HDD or is it just on a different partition as the Linux system? If a separate HDD, the Windows drive may have coincidentally failed.


----------



## tammy90 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thankyou for your quick reply.
The same hard disk on the same laptop for both systems.Just different partitions. 
I am using the linux system at the moment and the hard disk is fine ,I can access my files and all just fine. 

I thought my hd disk failed but I used some linux root codes to shut off the windows 8.1 hibernation so now I can access the windows partition. but still the windows won't wont run . If I started my laptop in windows it shows a black screen.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here are some suggestions using Ubuntu, but I'm sure any Linux OS would work. How to Fix a Corrupted Windows NTFS Filesystem With Ubuntu


----------



## tammy90 (Nov 21, 2016)

@ spunk.funk I am not sure whether this solution would work since my files and hard disk are OK . But what seems to be the issue ( according to me ) is the registry since that is what I had messed with in the first place.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can always try this: 
https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624943


----------

